# Hooked up Battery backwards



## 111jag (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a 1967 Datsun 1600 and I hooked up the battery the wrong way. I did not know about 
the positive ground. I saw smoke coming from the drivers side of the car and after about 20 
seconds realized something was wrong and disconnected it. I now have no power whatsoever on the car. Even the lights don't work. Can anyone help me out with this problem. Any 
solution would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Rob


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there should be some fuseable links by the battery, they should of melted to protect the rest of the wiring....


----------



## 111jag (Aug 2, 2007)

Are they easy to fix?
Can I fix them myself and where do I buy the fuseable links?
R


----------



## 111jag (Aug 2, 2007)

I did not find any fuseable links. Could I have fried my starter? I absolutely have no power, even to the lights.


----------

